# northern indiana, st joe. co.



## troyhunter (May 9, 2013)

found over 15 yellows and 8 greys, 2 of us in a hour spand. was my partners first time hunting them. its been 5 days since rain, and still found nice size ones, not to dry. so dont give up on hunting just cause its been a while since rain, just go to ur more moist spots, next to lakes swamps or just great shaded woods, south side facing hills seem to hit great for me.


----------

